# Forum Other Languages Romance languages French  Chien russe au squelette francais

## mrbelod

Que dit le chien russe au squelette fran

----------


## Jasper May

Как ужасно!   ::  А на английском 'tibia' обозначает то же самое.

----------


## Pravit

Mon ch

----------


## mrbelod

Как ужасно! Это новое выражение для меня. Я использую это.
Merci!

----------


## Jasper May

Oui, mais je ne suis pas un d'eux. Je peut le comprendre, mais j'ai de grandes difficult

----------


## Oddo

[quote=Pravit]Mon ch

----------


## Pravit

I guess I already forgot my French, then   ::

----------


## waxwing

Oh balls to all those weird past tenses in French. They've even got that 'archaic' one that nobody uses. You can easily make yourself understood without all that subjunctive stuff. And if that doesn't work, just speak English loudly and patronisingly.

----------


## Pravit

Aye, Waxwing!

----------


## joysof

[quote=Oddo][quote=Pravit]Mon ch

----------


## Артемида

Salut &agrave; tous!  ::    

> Originally Posted by Oddo  Non non non! Tu *pensais* que les europ&eacute;ens peuvent parler fran&ccedil;ais mieux que les americains.   'J'ai pens&eacute;' is perfectly normal usage here: French isn't Russian.

 je ne suis pas s&ucirc;r mais est-ce que le Pass&eacute; Compos&eacute; est Present Perfect et L'Imparfait est Past Simple? C"est pourquoi nous pouvons dire:
tu pensais ou j"ai pens&eacute; - les deux examples sont corrects, n'est-ce pas?
ты думал/я подумал

----------

